# Another Crazy Domestic Mass Shooting



## Ina (Jul 9, 2014)

Here in Houston a man going through divorce went and shoot a family of seven. He killed four children ages 4 to 14, and he kill a man and woman. He shoot the oldest child of 15, who is now in surgery. The 15 year old was able to tell who shot them, and that he was headed to another house where more of her family lived. The police were able to get to that home in time. After a swatt team took over, they talked the man down after several hours. It was mentioned that the children might have been at their aunt house. They were not sure of that detail.

Where is this crazy type of thinking competing from?


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2014)

http://www.chron.com/neighborhood/s...ng-shooting-leaves-5-dead-suspect-5610401.php

Why I cannot watch the evening news before going to bed!


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 10, 2014)

When its that easy to get any type of handguns/rifle nowaday you're going to see more and more of these type of mass shootings.

Very little we can do about it. A kitchen knife might have prevented some deaths but a bullet is faster.

It use to be easy to settle any type of domestic dispute by simply calling a relative such as a Mother or Father,hell even an in-law can help.


----------



## romfty (Jul 10, 2014)

I already know that guns don't kill people............but people do!  However from over the pond here it is difficult to imagine that folk in most/some (not sure) states of the USA can keep a firearm at home?.......I know the history of why folk have the right to keep a weapon at home, but do they really need it? is it so bad there?. As for rifles and automatic weapons what on earth would someone want one of those for?, does everyone go out hunting.............??. 
 Here, we have a no firearms law, indeed if someone is a member of a shooting club, they have to be licensed and have their facilities for storing it examined by the Police or keep it in an armourey?, even so we have had our own tragedies when some nut went on the rampage with a firearm, but it is very, very rare . 
I read of 'The gun lobby', apparently a very powerful organisation......... but what does the average person think, do you guys have guns at home?.


----------



## kcvet (Jul 10, 2014)

in Chicago over the 4th weekend some 80 shootings took place. 11 dead.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jul 10, 2014)

kcvet said:


> in Chicago over the 4th weekend some 80 shootings took place. 11 dead.



Wonder where all those bullet casing go?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 10, 2014)

Ina said:


> Here in Houston a man going through divorce went and shoot a family of seven. He killed four children ages 4 to 14, and he kill a man and woman. He shoot the oldest child of 15, who is now in surgery. The 15 year old was able to tell who shot them, and that he was headed to another house where more of her family lived. The police were able to get to that home in time. After a swatt team took over, they talked the man down after several hours. It was mentioned that the children might have been at their aunt house. They were not sure of that detail.
> 
> Where is this crazy type of thinking competing from?


That was on our news out here in Alabama last night, too !  I saw it was your county, and was hoping that it was not close to where you are at, Ina. 
I think people are just quicker to think of actions like this now days. We have lost the sense of value for a human life in instances like this. Or maybe he was on drugs or medication of some kind that he could not think properly. 
This kind of crime is happening more and more around the United States, and in cities (as example, Chicago), crime is rampant.
We don't have any weapons because my husband doesn't want one in the house (Viet Nam vet), but if it were up to me, I would have some kind of a gun for emergencies.  I am one of those people who doesn't even lock my car door, and usually not the house door except at night; so it is not that I am overly paranoid, either. Things just continue to become more violent.

The worst thing is, it is becoming easier and easier for criminals to buy dangerous weapons, but harder and harder for a law-abiding citizen to own a gun to protect their-self from these heavily armed criminals. 
  Does anyone else see the similarity to the immigration debacle, where legal immigrants wait years and go through rigorous testing for citizenship; but the illegal aliens sneak across the border, and are declared to have citizen's rights ? ? ?


----------



## Ina (Jul 10, 2014)

HFL, What do you mean about similarities? Are you connecting immigration with to mass family killings? :dunno:


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2014)

family that was killed:


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 10, 2014)

Ina said:


> HFL, What do you mean about similarities? Are you connecting immigration with to mass family killings? :dunno:



Ina, I am not saying that immigration, or immigrants are connected to the crime wave. However, you have made an interesting point with that question.
 We are having more crimes that are committed by the illegal aliens living in our states wrongfully. They often don't speak English, can't drive, don't have a license or insurance; yet, they are out there driving on our roads, and hitting people. So uninsured motorist insurance is more important than ever now. Other crimes by illegals are also on the increase, as well.

What I actually was referring to, was the inefficiency of our government and our laws. 
The government is trying desperately to pass gun control laws that will ONLY effect law-abiding citizens; while at the same time they don't seem to be doing much to stop criminals who are out there killing people all the time.  Even if they are arrested, they often bail out, and are back on the streets again in less than a day.
The same thing is happening with our immigration laws.
 For many years now, we had mainly legal immigrants, who paid to get here, studied our language and learned our history and our laws, and then pledged their allegiance to this country publicly, before becoming an American citizen . Now, we have an overwhelming flood of Central American people entering this country illegally; and the governmental response, is to work on making them legal citizens and giving them all the rights that an American citizen has.


----------



## Ina (Jul 10, 2014)

Such beautiful babies! How can a person take the lives of their own babies? Killing anyone is an atrocity, but babies that you've that you cared for, and loved? I can not wrap my brain around this. :crying:


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 10, 2014)

Ina said:


> Such beautiful babies! How can a person take the lives of their own babies? Killing anyone is an atrocity, but babies that you've that you cared for, and loved? I can not wrap my brain around this. :crying:



The mother/father and kids were killed by a man who came to their house dressed as a FedEx delivery driver ..

http://www.chron.com/neighborhood/s...ong-emerging-details-in-5611869.php?cmpid=bna

the killer:


----------



## kcvet (Jul 10, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Wonder where all those bullet casing go?



if you know how reload em. also the progressive libs are tight lipped on this one


----------



## kcvet (Jul 10, 2014)

Selena said:


> My late husband reloaded shells, I know he had some kind of machine and gun powder, he was really into guns and hunting.



so did my late grand dad. and my brother N law still does






the loaders are still available


----------



## romfty (Jul 10, 2014)

The casings can be refiitted with a new primer and reused,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, but most are sold for the metal value.


----------



## win231 (Jun 6, 2019)

romfty said:


> I already know that guns don't kill people............but people do!  However from over the pond here it is difficult to imagine that folk in most/some (not sure) states of the USA can keep a firearm at home?.......I know the history of why folk have the right to keep a weapon at home, but do they really need it? is it so bad there?. As for rifles and automatic weapons what on earth would someone want one of those for?, does everyone go out hunting.............??.
> Here, we have a no firearms law, indeed if someone is a member of a shooting club, they have to be licensed and have their facilities for storing it examined by the Police or keep it in an armourey?, even so we have had our own tragedies when some nut went on the rampage with a firearm, but it is very, very rare .
> I read of 'The gun lobby', apparently a very powerful organisation......... but what does the average person think, do you guys have guns at home?.



Yes, in your country it is not permitted to keep guns at home.  That's why when an intruder broke into George Harrison's house, he was able to stab him.

https://ultimateclassicrock.com/george-harrison-attacked/

https://www.nytimes.com/1999/12/31/world/george-harrison-stabbed-in-chest-by-an-intruder.html


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 6, 2019)

Wow, nice thread bump.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 6, 2019)

How about we rename SF to "The Happy Gun Forum". Just all laughs. Really, that's all we can talk about guns in how they are for defense? And mass gun deaths is just one of those things we just have to live with in order to defend ourselves? Haven't we had enough of this topic already. GOD ALMIGHTY!!!


----------



## win231 (Jun 6, 2019)

I don't recall anyone being forced to participate in any topic they've "had enough of."


----------



## Olivia (Jun 6, 2019)

win231 said:


> I don't recall anyone being forced to participate in any topic they've "had enough of."



You show me why I said that that no one should be allowed to post on any topic on any forum. What I DID say was that to me there is NO REASON that  the same topic should be bringing up over and over again. If you think I posted that because I am just a dumbass and want to censor people and topics, that is your problem, don't make it mine.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 6, 2019)

This thread is from 2014.   Sheesh.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 6, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> This thread is from 2014.   Sheesh.



Exactly. Therefore the basis of my reply.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2019)

The original Poster *Ina* died several years ago..... :love_heart:


----------



## Olivia (Jun 6, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> The original Poster *Ina* died several years ago..... :love_heart:



Yes, before I even got here. That doesn't change the subject and the OP didn't mention her at all. And to suggest that with me replying was in someway disrespectful. I don't feel that way. But it would be respectful to have posted Ina's thoughts about this subject to begin with in her OP.


----------

